# Windows 8 Gets "Overwhelmingly Negative" Response from Vendors, Expectations Plummet



## btarunr (Oct 15, 2012)

An analyst with Topeka Capital, who was touring Asia, meeting sources among supply chains, brings bad news to Microsoft investors. Analyst Brian White notes that the sentiment (among vendors and parts of the supply chain) about Windows 8 remains "overwhelmingly negative." Expectations from Microsoft's new client operating system plummet, as vendors don't see much activity following the October 26 launch. 

"Although October is expected to be the sweet spot for the notebook ramp for Windows 8, and further follow through is likely in November, we were warned of idle facilities in December," notes White. "One of our contacts does not expect Windows 8 to be material until the second-half of 2013," he added. In related news, the industry is also reeling from a disappointing reception from Intel's 2011-12 pet project in the client computing space, Ultrabook. "...the enthusiasm around the Ultrabook ramp has also deteriorated as the cost structure remains too high under Intel's specifications," White notes.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Phusius (Oct 15, 2012)

2500k and Windows 7 and my 7950 until late 2014/early 2015


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 15, 2012)

showing off much? -^


----------



## Phusius (Oct 15, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> showing off much? -^



Not at all... I worked over time at my job to pay for my rig.  It's not that high end...  just saying I am happy Windows 7 is still going to be on top.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 15, 2012)

"Although October is expected to be the sweet spot for the notebook ramp for Windows 8"

Meanwhile...back in reality, I hope you guys are taking advantage of the sales in laptops...I've never seen sales this good.

If you're paying more than 325 for a Core i5...you're not looking hard enough.

Best,

LC

P.S.  Those who relish in the release of Windows 8...fell for a pretty small piece of cheese.  A signal of Communism on a blue plate.  Nothing less, nothing more.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2012)

Liquid Cool said:


> "Although October is expected to be the sweet spot for the notebook ramp for Windows 8"
> 
> Meanwhile...back in reality, I hope you guys are taking advantage of the sales in laptops...I've never seen sales this good.
> 
> ...



derp. windows 8 is faster than windows 7 for all software. get a start menu replacement and you have yourself the best OS microsoft has created.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't get why everyone has their panties in a twist over Windows 8, or how an operating system can be "a classless, moneyless, and stateless social order structured upon common ownership of the means of production." (to a comment above.)

If the user interface never changed, we'd still be using something like this:






Did I mention that I typed this using my laptop that is running Windows 8? It's not that difficult to use.


----------



## BigMack70 (Oct 15, 2012)

Windows 8 offers no reason to upgrade for desktop users and offers many reasons to stay away if you're already running Windows 7.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2012)

BigMack70 said:


> Windows 8 offers no reason to upgrade for desktop users and offers many reasons to stay away if you're already running Windows 7.



you don't think a faster OS is a reason to upgrade?


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 15, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I don't get why everyone has their panties in a twist over Windows 8, or how an operating system can be "a classless, moneyless, and stateless social order structured upon common ownership of the means of production." (to a comment above.)
> 
> If the user interface never changed, we'd still be using something like this:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121015/Windows10.png
> ...



Some sensible people here! Technology evolves and people don't like change. It pisses me off that everybody hates it for no good reasons. Like I said in another post: I can look at the front cover of a book or read the first chapter of a book and says its crap is not a fair evaluation of the book. Why is everybody doing it to Windows 8? I think its a great system (I'm using the consumer preview right now) though it took me about 20 minutes to get used to the interface. After that it started to come naturally. Great system and I will be upgrading from Home Premium and Ultimate to Windows 8 Pro.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 15, 2012)

Some odd comments above...

I don't find the negative response surprising. There is a lot of hate from the geeky consumer, hate from the game developers, and so on. Dell is keeping win7 as an option.

It may be faster but only marginally. It does use less resources but only marginally. It does have some nice little background improvements. I could keep going but for me it just is not enough for an upgrade.

@easyrhino - Sure. We can install a new start menu if we so wanted. How many average joes know that.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2012)

james888 said:


> Some odd comments above...
> 
> I don't find the negative response surprising. There is a lot of hate from the geeky consumer, hate from the game developers, and so on. Dell is keeping win7 as an option.
> 
> ...



anyone who can google can know about it and any average joe can google.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Well that hasn't stopped people from pre-ordering it:

http://www.wpcentral.com/windows-8-preorders-dominate-amazon-impresses-apple-fans


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Two reasons I will not upgrade:

1. I never ran Windows Mobile as a desktop computer, and don't plan to start.
2. Waste of money as a windows 7 user.

I figure that windows 8 support will last longer than windows 7 support, but probably not for a very long time.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> any average joe can google.



I have bad news for you ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2012)

fine, stick with your older and slower operating system. it took me 5 minutes to find a start menu, install it and have it working. tpuers should be ashamed of themselves for being so backwards.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> fine, stick with your older and slower operating system. it took me 5 minutes to find a start menu, install it and have it working. tpuers should be ashamed of themselves for being so backwards.



TPU users, no problem. Average joe, I am not so sure.


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> fine, stick with your older and slower operating system. it took me 5 minutes to find a start menu, install it and have it working. tpuers should be ashamed of themselves for being so backwards.



I currently have a VM at my work of windows 8 running.  It didn't take me long to notice that desktop users were not priority when they built this operating system.

It isn't that we couldn't get the start menu, it is that we *had* to in the first place.

In short, it is the principle of the matter.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 15, 2012)

There is no need for touch screen on a desktop system.

Maybe it's a great OS for tablets, but nothing more than that. I guess they are scared of Apple's interface and think they can take that market away from them.  Good luck.

Microsoft is trying to trick/force/cajole people into thinking they need touch screen desktops when they don't.  

Would have thought they learned their lesson with the whole Vista debacle, but I guess not.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> fine, stick with your older and slower operating system. it took me 5 minutes to find a start menu, install it and have it working. tpuers should be ashamed of themselves for being so backwards.



Some just lack faith in average joe, like myself. Maybe I am just to cynical in that regard.

We are backwards?! In terms of myself, it is not a worthwhile upgrade. I have many arguments as to why it is better than windows 7. I have lurked the win8 club. I have read about what is new. I even played with windows 8 rt a little while. There just is not enough for me to upgrade. No game performance increases. All the pros of windows 8 are just so marginal to me.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

james888 said:


> Some just lack faith in average joe, like myself. Maybe I am just to cynical in that regard.
> 
> We are backwards?! In terms of myself, it is not a worthwhile upgrade. I have many arguments as to why it is better than windows 7. I have lurked the win8 club. I have read about what is new. I even played with windows 8 rt a little while. There just is not enough for me to upgrade. No game performance increases. All the pros of windows 8 are just so marginal to me.



Thats kinda the way I feel.  Can you get the upgrade, but do a full install if you currently have 7 installed?  I would guess so, but im not sure.

I will say that as a virtual machine, windows 8 is slow as hell (im not talking about the graphics, those are actually just fine)

I am sure the reason it is fasters is because of the things they cut out for tablet and phone use.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> fine, stick with your older and slower operating system. it took me 5 minutes to find a start menu, install it and have it working. tpuers should be ashamed of themselves for being so backwards.



Not sure why you feel you need to attack people over this. 

And not sure why you are happy to use an OS you had to fix out of the box. 

I don't find Win 7 to be slow.  Just another argument pulled out of nowhere.  I would be ashamed if I said something like that.


----------



## MeanBruce (Oct 15, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> showing off much? -^





That’s not showing off. This is showing off:

Maximus V Extreme 3770K 4.8Ghz Dominator GT 2133Mhz, extended heat sink fins

Less than 10db auditory output, 27C CPU idle with H100





















...and you should see my girlfriend, oh my.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 15, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Thats kinda the way I feel.  Can you get the upgrade, but do a full install if you currently have 7 installed?  I would guess so, but im not sure.
> 
> I will say that as a virtual machine, windows 8 is slow as hell (im not talking about the graphics, those are actually just fine)
> 
> I am sure the reason it is fasters is because of the things they cut out for tablet and phone use.



Yes you can do a clean install from an upgrade.

@meanbruce - if you are going to show off, why not show above the waist(gpu) also.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

MeanBruce said:


> That’s not showing off. This is showing off:
> 
> 
> ...and you should see my girlfriend, oh my.



asshole


----------



## MeanBruce (Oct 15, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> asshole



I try.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 15, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I will say that as a virtual machine, windows 8 is slow as hell (im not talking about the graphics, those are actually just fine)



I had the same issue as you, the workaround was to install it on a physical box. I used vmware workstation 8 which has some comparability issues running Windows 8.



Fourstaff said:


> TPU users, no problem. Average joe, I am not so sure.



I see average joes buying Macs left right and center. If they can switch from Windows to Mac and not complain then switching to Windows 8 will be child's play.



james888 said:


> Some just lack faith in average joe, like myself. Maybe I am just to cynical in that regard.
> 
> We are backwards?! In terms of myself, it is not a worthwhile upgrade. I have many arguments as to why it is better than windows 7. I have lurked the win8 club. I have read about what is new. I even played with windows 8 rt a little while. There just is not enough for me to upgrade. No game performance increases. All the pros of windows 8 are just so marginal to me.



One of the big things people are missing is ecosystem. Microsoft is building an ecosystem, just like Apple and Google have. Got a Windows Phone? Got an Xbox? There's a ton of integration between all these devices (WP8 will have it more so than WP7) and that's what Microsoft is building towards.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> fine, stick with your older and slower operating system. it took me 5 minutes to find a start menu, install it and have it working. tpuers should be ashamed of themselves for being so backwards.



You know the routine Rhino. They will cry like crazy and in 6 months they will all be using it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Not sure why you feel you need to attack people over this.
> 
> And not sure why you are happy to use an OS you had to fix out of the box.
> 
> I don't find Win 7 to be slow.  Just another argument pulled out of nowhere.  I would be ashamed if I said something like that.



please dont make this overly dramatic. windows 8 is faster than windows 7. if you value a more responsive and efficient OS than upgrade to windows 8 and spend 5 minutes of your precious porntube time to install a start menu


----------



## iLLz (Oct 15, 2012)

For everyone complaining about the lack of Start Menu, I just don't understand what you need it for.  Even Microsoft found that noone launched applications from their anymore with the exception of certain things like Control Panel, and Administrative Tasks.

Good new for those that don't know, there is a Right-Click Context Menu at the lower left hand of the screen where the Start Menu used to be.  

*  Move mouse of lower left hand corner where start menu used to be
*  Once the popup graphic appears for the New Start Screen, simply Right Click the mouse
*  A context Menu appears with the following options:

   Programs and Features
   Power Option
   Event Viewer
   System
   Device Manager
   Disk Management
   Computer Management
   Command Prompt
   Command Prompt (Administrative Rights)
   -------------------------------------------
   Task Manager
   Control Panel
   File Explorer
   Search
   Run
   --------------------------------------------
   Desktop


So Microsoft still made everything that was most commonly launched at the start menu and simply put it in a context menu so Power Users can still have quick access to such things.  I use it everyday and I rarely ever go into the start screen unless its to log out.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> please dont make this overly dramatic. windows 8 is faster than windows 7. if you value a more responsive and efficient OS than upgrade to windows 8 and spend 5 minutes of your precious porntube time to install a start menu



I bet if you take all the time it took to both install and learn windows 8, it totals to more time than you will save waiting on windows 7 compared to 8.  We will all be using windows 8 soon enough, better sooner than later I guess.

The interface looks like it could be quite intuitive, it is not terribly bad looking, and makes great use of shortcuts.

And don't bother arguing, being avid forum users you both should be used to people getting butthurt when something they like or enjoy gets attacked.


----------



## mtosev (Oct 15, 2012)

who cares what the industry says. i will be buying win8 along with my new pc sometime in next year.
of course that everything made for vista and w7 works on 8
vista NT version 6.0
win7 NT version 6.1
8 NT version 6.2
this means that 8 is just a minor upgrade.the kernel is also probably the same


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 15, 2012)

iLLz said:


> For everyone complaining about the lack of Start Menu, I just don't understand what you need it for.  Even Microsoft found that noone launched applications from their anymore with the exception of certain things like Control Panel, and Administrative Tasks.
> 
> Good new for those that don't know, there is a Right-Click Context Menu at the lower left hand of the screen where the Start Menu used to be.
> 
> ...



Why are you posting common sense? This is a windows hate thread. I should report you for being off topic. 

The search feature was one of the biggest cry baby moments from some users on TPU who "Spent weeks" using Windows 8. Guess Right-Click Context Menu never came to their minds......noobs.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

It does kinda feel like it clashes between traditional windows and the new UI a bit.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 15, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Once of the big things people are missing is ecosystem. Microsoft is building an ecosystem, just like Apple and Google have. Got a Windows Phone? Got an Xbox? There's a ton of integration between all these devices (WP8 will have it more so than WP7) and that's what Microsoft is building towards.



Windows 8 on the surface is fixable. Windows 8 in deep down is marginally different from windows 7. Little reason to upgrade for me. The big picture that you just described is probably the only thing about windows 8 worth discussing. I can admit I am unsure how I feel about having everything integrated.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> please dont make this overly dramatic. windows 8 is faster than windows 7. if you value a more responsive and efficient OS than upgrade to windows 8 and spend 5 minutes of your precious porntube time to install a start menu



I'm being over dramatic?

I think that's what I was pointing out about your response.

You call everyone "backwards" as if your panties are in bunch over this. 

Why are you being such an ass?


----------



## iLLz (Oct 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why are you posting common sense? This is a windows hate thread. I should report you for being off topic.
> 
> The search feature was one of the biggest cry baby moments from some users on TPU who "Spent weeks" using Windows 8. Guess Right-Click Context Menu never came to their minds......noobs.



Here is a screen shot for anyone interested.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

james888 said:


> Windows 8 on the surface is fixable. Windows 8 in deep down is marginally different from windows 7. Little reason to upgrade for me. The big picture that you just described is probably the only thing about windows 8 worth discussing. I can admit I am unsure how I feel about having everything integrated.



They could have deployed the 'ecosystem' with a service pack update.

Why do that when there is money to be made?

I am just glad our server 2012 isnt coming with metro.  Hell, I might just do server 2012 instead, were it not for the price.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I'm being over dramatic?
> 
> I think that's what I was pointing out about your response.
> 
> ...



i said don't be over dramatic. i didn't say you were being over dramatic. but now you are so have fun with your old OS.




iLLz said:


> Here is a screen shot for anyone interested.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kSGfF.png



no! right click is too much work for me! windows 7 for LIFEEEEE!


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

I would like to point out that my righ click doesn't do that, anywhere.  All I get is:

view, sort by, refresh, paste, paste shortcut, new, screen resolution, gadgets, and personalize.

Righ clicking on the bar I get toolbars, cascade windows, etc...

What am I doing wrong exactly?

EDIT: I should tell you I can bring this up with win+x.

Also, the search doesnt index everything like the windows 7 search.  Any way to change the search to do what windows 7 search does? because it was amazing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> no! right click is too much work for me! windows 7 for LIFEEEEE!


 Pretty much sums up the sheeple in a sentence.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 15, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> They could have deployed the 'ecosystem' with a service pack update.
> 
> Why do that when there is money to be made?
> 
> I am just glad our server 2012 isnt coming with metro.  Hell, I might just do server 2012 instead, were it not for the price.



Actually no, they couldn't. Windows 8 and Windows Phone 8 share the same kernel, which is also based off the kernel of the OS running on the Xbox 360. That's why certain apps can be shared across all 3 devices, if coded that way.

Also, I thought Server 2012 did have the Start Screen?



3870x2 said:


> I would like to point out that my righ click doesn't do that, anywhere.  All I get is:
> 
> view, sort by, refresh, paste, paste shortcut, new, screen resolution, gadgets, and personalize.
> 
> ...



Do it in the very left corner and it should work.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i said don't be over dramatic. i didn't say you were being over dramatic. but now you are so have fun with your old OS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You work on Java.  That explains a lot.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

BTW, I am using the 8400 build, and right click isnt doing that.  Any ideas?

Also, I love java.  It is a bit bloated, but not compared to c#.  If Java is a whale, c# is a bloated beached whale.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> You work on Java.  That explains a lot.



oh no you didn't


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Do it in the very left corner and it should work.



I found out what my issue is:

I have dual monitor, my right monitor is VMWare with the roaming mouse option.  It just moves to the next screen.

Could that be a problem if you were running windows 8 dual screen and your primary desktop was on the right?  maybe I should submit a bug report.

NVM, found it.  It just takes a while for the START to come up, then you right-click.

FYI WIN + X is an easier way of doing that.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 15, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I found out what my issue is:
> 
> I have dual monitor, my right monitor is VMWare with the roaming mouse option.  It just moves to the next screen.
> 
> Could that be a problem if you were running windows 8 dual screen and your primary desktop was on the right?  maybe I should submit a bug report.



I'll have to try it when I get home to see if I can recreate it, but ya doesn't hurt to submit a bug report, I've found them to be much more receptive to bug reports the past few months.

EDIT: Oh ok awesome, probably cuz you're running it in a VM?


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> I'll have to try it when I get home to see if I can recreate it, but ya doesn't hurt to submit a bug report, I've found them to be much more receptive to bug reports the past few months.
> 
> EDIT: Oh ok awesome, probably cuz you're running it in a VM?



Thats probably it.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 15, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Not sure why you feel you need to attack people over this.
> 
> And not sure why you are happy to use an OS you had to fix out of the box.
> 
> I don't find Win 7 to be slow.  Just another argument pulled out of nowhere.  I would be ashamed if I said something like that.



Because he's targeting a demographic that prides itself on tweaking things out of the box...? This is a PC enthusiast forum, from the moment our parts arrive, we start thinking about how to milk it for everything it's worth. We replace coolers, we replace thermal compound, we even replace fans on replacement coolers, and we overclock the shit out of everything, from processors to monitors. Yet, after spending hours upon hours doing all of that, you're bashing Windows 8 because it requires 5 minutes to tweak to make faster than Windows 7? Really?


----------



## KainXS (Oct 15, 2012)

this has nothing to do with tech communities like ours who have shown resistance for whatever reason, this is about casual users(especially older ones) do not like 8, after showing it to like 11 "normal" people only 2 liked it, the did not know how to use it or did not like it, they probably did their own tests to see if "normal" people take a liking to it and the results were bad.

this is what I have seen

but for tablets it works very well, after using one.

I personally might use it though as it did give me a little boost and is a cheap upgrade, other than that thats all it is.


----------



## erixx (Oct 15, 2012)

MeanBruce said:


> That’s not showing off. This is showing off:
> 
> Maximus V Extreme .......




1. Color matching is easy, my mother does it all the time when making dresses and curtains 

2. Those pics were taken before you installed all the nasty little cables for USB, fans, front panel audio, etc.... 


Sooner or later most people will run w8, except those that are still running XP hahaha. Personally I either need it or specially love it, it is just like updating a part or a driver... it is updating, up-dating! It is fun, educational, and maybe even convenient!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 15, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Because he's targeting a demographic that prides itself on tweaking things out of the box...? This is a PC enthusiast forum, from the moment our parts arrive, we start thinking about how to milk it for everything it's worth. We replace coolers, we replace thermal compound, we even replace fans on replacement coolers, and we overclock the shit out of everything, from processors to monitors. Yet, after spending hours upon hours doing all of that, you're bashing Windows 8 because it requires 5 minutes to tweak to make faster than Windows 7? Really?



Yeah.  That's the only problem with it.  No start button.  Otherwise it's the best OS ever.



PopcornMachine said:


> There is no need for touch screen on a desktop system.
> 
> Maybe it's a great OS for tablets, but nothing more than that. I guess they are scared of Apple's interface and think they can take that market away from them.  Good luck.
> 
> ...




Thought this might be of interest to those that can read.



> After testing both AMD's Radeon HD 7970 and NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 680 on Windows 8 using 19 benchmarks, we can confirm that both Windows 7 and Windows 8 offer the same gaming performance. Some games at low, CPU-limited resolutions show Windows 8 lagging slightly behind Windows 7, which is a sign that there is some mechanism at work here that increases CPU time or otherwise limits the system from sending information to the graphics cards fast enough to achieve higher framerates. This difference is very small though and barely noticeable, especially at higher resolutions like full HD or 2560x1600. The same performance is, at higher resolutions, pretty much the same as in Windows 7. The difference we noticed would be smaller, or go away, with a weaker graphics card at lower resolution as the slower GPU will limit framerates in such a scenario.
> 
> In terms of driver quality, I have to commend NVIDIA for releasing a perfect-working, rock stable Windows 8 driver, even though it is still marked as beta. AMD's first Windows 8 WHQL certified driver doesn't do so well here. We spotted a significant performance loss in Crysis 2, limiting maximum FPS to 63 - no matter the resolution. Other games work fine though; this seems to be a limited issue.
> 
> ...



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Microsoft/Windows_8_Graphics_Performance/23.html


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> tpuers should be ashamed of themselves for being so backwards.



As opposed to cheering for a tablet OS on the desktop? Yeah that's so hardcore. Look I can haz big colourful squares on my screen! Awesome. Why don't you just buy an iPad?

The only people who should be ashamed are those few who think too highly of themselves and have no respect for other people or their opinion and thus feel the need to belittle, mock and attack them.

Like calling people here "sheeple" and "noobs". 

Grow up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 15, 2012)

rpsgc said:


> As opposed to cheering for a tablet OS on the desktop? Yeah that's so hardcore. Look I can haz big colourful squares on my screen! Awesome. Why don't you just buy an iPad?
> 
> The only people who should be ashamed are those few who think too highly of themselves and have no respect for other people or their opinion and thus feel the need to belittle, mock and attack them.
> 
> ...



Someone couldn't find the Right-Click Context Menu.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

I for one think the word sheeple is hilarious.  Use at your leisure.


----------



## MeanBruce (Oct 15, 2012)

erixx said:


> 1. Color matching is easy, my mother does it all the time when making dresses and curtains
> 
> 2. Those pics were taken before you installed all the nasty little cables for USB, fans, front panel audio, etc....



Ok, ya got me, I did not install the front audio or usb, but thats just a simple tuck in from below the mobo, no clutter at all. all fans are plugged in and working. 

Thanks for watching.


----------



## trickson (Oct 15, 2012)

Windows 7 FTW!!


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 15, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Yeah.  That's the only problem with it.  No start button.  Otherwise it's the best OS ever.



Aweful lot of complaining about what small thing then  They took the Start Menu from the corner and made it a screen, once people suck it up and get over the change they'll realize how much it can benefit them.



KainXS said:


> this has nothing to do with tech communities like ours who have shown resistance for whatever reason, this is about casual users(especially older ones) do not like 8, after showing it to like 11 "normal" people only 2 liked it, the did not know how to use it or did not like it, they probably did their own tests to see if "normal" people take a liking to it and the results were bad.
> 
> this is what I have seen
> 
> ...



Umm, I've been seeing the exact opposite reaction. People are excited for Windows 8 as it's much more straight foreword for the average user to use. People are starting to get bored of the IOS interface of the iPad and iPhone and are looking for something different, and are taking notice of Windows 8/Phone. Context is everything, so if you're showing it to regular people in a negative context, of course they're going to side with you


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> fine, stick with your older and slower operating system. it took me 5 minutes to find a start menu, install it and have it working. tpuers should be ashamed of themselves for being so backwards.


LOL... Yeah the 'performance' upgrades are astounding. I should rush out right now and buy it so I can.................wait what did you claim it does again? 


SHeeple, Sheeple... listen a minute... (I just had to use sheeple, sorry! hahah!)


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 15, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> LOL... Yeah the 'performance' upgrades are astounding. I should rush out right now and buy it so I can.................wait what did you claim it does again?



The faster startup/shutdown times and better battery life (on laptops/tablets) have already been documented, gaming performance will increase with more mature drivers. Isn't this stuff common sense anymore?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 15, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Aweful lot of complaining about what small thing then  They took the Start Menu from the corner and made it a screen, once people suck it up and get over the change they'll realize how much it can benefit them.



Apparently you can't recognize sarcasm without a rolling eyes smilie.

And thought this was a smart forum.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 15, 2012)

I find it hilarious that Win8 is being damned as much as it does by people that probably didn't spend more than 5 minutes of being confused after they installed it before wiping the system and going back to Win7.

It's pretty much the *EXACT *same story as what happened when Windows 95 came out (Gahdamnit, now I feel old, too!  ) People went nuts back then, since they were ripped from their comfortzone that they had in Win3.11/DOS6.22. And let's face it: Geeks & Nerds don't like it when things change too fast and too much.

Hell, the ONLY thing that I've found so far that doesn't work is IL2: Cliffs of Dover. Which, incidentally, hasn't been all that good at all for anyone, regardless of system, since 1C had *MAJOR* poo hit the rotary atmosphere agitators with that one


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I am sitting on it since august... it still buggy as hell... I do it for compatibility testing to help other people with certain programs and be ready for the shit, you know what I mean...

And I miss Aero... I miss gadgets and that exMetro thing I still use it as plain start menu not paying attention to that app crap... I don't dare to input my m$ account and log my personal data somewhere in hell... 
My desktop and launched programs is my main concern on PERSONAL COMPUTER God dammit... it ain't a phone where it is welcome...

BTW Win 95 at start wasn't usable also... until OSR2+ came out


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> The faster startup/shutdown times and better battery life (on laptops/tablets) have already been documented, gaming performance will increase with more mature drivers. Isn't this stuff common sense anymore?



I will say that if win7 was stripped down as much as 8 is, it would boot as fast if not faster I bet (having to load the metro on top takes longer)
The OS isnt really optimized in speed within the system, it is just more stripped down, less services and such that launch automatically compared to 7.

I am not sure better drivers will help anything.  AFAIK the drivers are the same for each architecturally, so there cant really be any performance increase.

sheeple!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 15, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I will say that if win7 was stripped down as much as 8 is, it would boot as fast if not faster I bet (having to load the metro on top takes longer)
> The OS isnt really optimized in speed within the system, it is just more stripped down, less services and such that launch automatically compared to 7.
> 
> I am not sure better drivers will help anything.  AFAIK the drivers are the same for each architecturally, so there cant really be any performance increase.
> ...



I doubt drivers will make much of a difference. However the fact that Windows 8 has way less overhead in resources might translate into some gaming improvement over the long run.

Noob, Sheeple.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 15, 2012)

MeanBruce said:


> That’s not showing off. This is showing off:
> 
> Maximus V Extreme 3770K 4.8Ghz Dominator GT 2133Mhz, extended heat sink fins
> 
> ...



First of all, get some real cooling. And as for seeing your gf, I think we just did.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> First of all, get some real cooling. And as for seeing your gf, I think we just did.



Well  I think it would be great to have monthly miss TPU 

Let Cristian_25H do the judge work... he often picks up some fine girls in his news...

And this CASE, we don't have rig of the month also like guru3d guys have also... cmoon, breathe some life here...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 15, 2012)

iLLz said:


> For everyone complaining about the lack of Start Menu, I just don't understand what you need it for.  Even Microsoft found that noone launched applications from their anymore with the exception of certain things like Control Panel, and Administrative Tasks.



The start menu is the primary way I start programs, so I guess I'm noone? :shadedshu


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> fine, stick with your older and slower operating system. it took me 5 minutes to find a start menu, install it and have it working. tpuers should be ashamed of themselves for being so backwards.



Show me how to permanently disable/remove the Metro UI and Windows Store...


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 15, 2012)

I actually see touchscreen for desktop computers taking over traditional mouse and keyboard input methods, I don't think it will be restricted to phones and tablets any longer, even though touch screen monitors have been around for a number of years, no desktop OS has ever provided the UI to be able to utlise touchscreen before now. It is more intuitive than traditional mouse and keyboard inputs and to be honest I am surprised it's taken something like Windows 8 to make it mainstream for desktop computing. 

I can tell you one thing, even for desktop computing, touchscreen will become the norm with mouse and keyboard still being used only for legacy applications, gaming etc.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 15, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> The faster startup/shutdown times and better battery life (on laptops/tablets) have already been documented, gaming performance will increase with more mature drivers. Isn't this stuff common sense anymore?



I don't think anyone is arguing that Windows 8 isn't optimized well for Laptops\Tablets, but the gaming performance gains remain to be seen.  I remember when people swore Vista would get dozens of times better when it came to performance, it would just take a bit--apparently they meant when it was replaced by Windows 7 

I see no reason to upgrade to Windows 8, maybe next build I do will use it, but as of now it seems pointless.


----------



## Syborfical (Oct 15, 2012)

Windows 8 is a great thing. If its half as crap as windows Vista it will mean more uses will try other options. Mac OS and or Linux. A few people I know left windows behind after windows Vista and now run Desktop BSD and or Debian etc.

So don't look at windows 8 as a steaming pile of .....
Just look at it as giving people a reason to look for another desktop operating system...

All people really need is valve and a few other big developers to poor some money in to an open and free API that is like direct X for Linux. Once there are games on another platform watch people leave in droves.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 15, 2012)

xenocide said:


> I don't think anyone is arguing that Windows 8 isn't optimized well for Laptops\Tablets, but the gaming performance gains remain to be seen.  I remember when people swore Vista would get dozens of times better when it came to performance, it would just take a bit--apparently they meant when it was replaced by Windows 7
> 
> *I see no reason to upgrade to Windows 8, maybe next build I do will use it, but as of now it seems pointless.*



Ya I understand that point of view. In the end it's going to come down to what I was talking about earlier, ecosystem. Some people (like myself) will benefit greatly from such an integrated ecosystem MS is creating, and that's why some will upgrade and some will not.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 15, 2012)

Syborfical said:


> All people really need is valve and a few other big developers to poor _[sic]_ some money in to an open and free API that is like direct X for Linux.



Yeah, it's called OpenGL + SDL. Problem solved.


----------



## NC37 (Oct 15, 2012)

Overwhelmingly negative after its been getting trashed all over the net for months?! Wow, whoda thunk it!!


----------



## KainXS (Oct 15, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Umm, I've been seeing the exact opposite reaction. People are excited for Windows 8 as it's much more straight foreword for the average user to use. People are starting to get bored of the IOS interface of the iPad and iPhone and are looking for something different, and are taking notice of Windows 8/Phone. Context is everything, so if you're showing it to regular people in a negative context, of course they're going to side with you



Just wondering, how old are the people you are showing it to, and no I don't talk negatively about it, I have it on my desktop and alot of my friends use it and they are more of the douchy(I am pc stupid types and my parents and their old friends sometimes) and they don't like it so I am not sure whats up.

its not as straight forward because its different and many people do not like change, especially not over 30. this is why vista got bashed so hard + all the negativity.

and vista was not even that bad.

now if I had a touch screen monitor I am sure that they would have liked it but not yet . . . . . but its coming


----------



## xanagu (Oct 15, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> Phusius said:
> 
> 
> > 2500k and Windows 7 and my 7950 until late 2014/early 2015
> ...



LoL, is that even supposed to be a decent build?


----------



## erixx (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL thread but hey....

After testing the beta and RTM demo, I can say that the Metro/Start menu is much better. Anyone who does not WASTE time with traditional windows Start menu???? Each time you have to reenter it, surf it and locate items.... Now it stays ON, just press Windows key and voila!

Understand? METRO = YOUR START MENU


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> please dont make this overly dramatic. windows 8 is faster than windows 7. *if you value a more responsive and efficient OS than upgrade to windows 8* and spend 5 minutes of your precious porntube time to install a start menu



Or use Linux.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 16, 2012)

KainXS said:


> Just wondering, how old are the people you are showing it to, and no I don't talk negatively about it, I have it on my desktop and alot of my friends use it and they are more of the douchy(I am pc stupid types and my parents and their old friends sometimes) and they don't like it so I am not sure whats up.
> 
> its not as straight forward because its different and many people do not like change, especially not over 30. this is why vista got bashed so hard + all the negativity.
> 
> ...



Mostly in the 14-30 demographic. It's going to vary from person to person though. One person will like the UI, the other won't, etc. Windows 8, more than any other version, is going to come down to personal preference. Ya touch is where it really shines


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 16, 2012)

This is truly a confusing time in the PC industry.  There hasn't been a computer revolution like mobile and tablet computing since (arguably) the IBM PC model 5150 in 1981.  Hint: that was 31 years ago!

Apple company value has gone up 6000% since 2003 for a reason.

And then... there is Google... add in Samsung and Motorola that have more handheld marketshare than Apple.

Microsoft is trying to capture the new game with a new OS.  Personally, I think they needed to sitck with Win7 and do a strictly mobile platform on the side.  At the moment, I don't like thier strategy.  Corporates and government are still trying to move from XP to Win7!  But perhaps they will find the right mix... in time.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 16, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Or use Linux.



exactly,
my cute penguin can handle mega tasks of my job perfectly, so where is the windows? oh i see, when i turn it on then i see steam client and bunch of gaming applications


----------



## Kreij (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh ... people will alway rave about their favorite OS or apps. It's kinda like cheering for your favorite hooker even though you know they all have syphilis.


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh the Windows 8 hate.... so how many people have iphones?


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2012)

10 dolla too buku, 5 dolla each


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 16, 2012)

hat said:


> 10 dolla too buku, 5 dolla each



Me so horny?


----------



## trickson (Oct 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Meh ... people will alway rave about their favorite OS or apps. It's kinda like cheering for your favorite hooker even though you know they all have syphilis.



Now that was funny! 

I am not going to change from windows7, Why? Plain and simple, I JUST GOT IT! I mean It hasn't even been a2 years and they are putting out a new OS. Microsoft is crazy! It seems like every year there is a new OS being pumped out. I just do not care any more. I have this and I plan to stick with it for another 5 years!


----------



## btarunr (Oct 16, 2012)

MS did something like this, and if it does it again (after Windows 8 launch, and after you've become an early adopter like Mr. Rhino), you'll be stuck with that "push correct square for banana" chimpanzee training program Microsoft calls start screen.

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti..._Windows_8_Start_button_boot_to_desktop_hacks


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 16, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Oh the Windows 8 hate.... so how many people have iphones?



Well I have a Samsung phone that is apparently a "copy" of an iPhone, does that count?


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 16, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Oh the Windows 8 hate.... so how many people have iphones?



I don't.


----------



## anubis44 (Oct 16, 2012)

Liquid Cool said:


> Meanwhile...back in reality, I hope you guys are taking advantage of the sales in laptops...I've never seen sales this good.
> 
> If you're paying more than 325 for a Core i5...you're not looking hard enough.



But $325 for a Core i5 and what graphics? Crappy Intel integrated? You'd be better off with an AMD Trinity laptop with Radeon integrated graphics. Any old processor will run Word and Firefox decently. It's about the graphics in notebooks these days. Many applications automatically detect and are accelerated by Radeon cores, so Intel integrated graphics is to be avoided like the plague.


----------



## anubis44 (Oct 16, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Well I have a Samsung phone that is apparently a "copy" of an iPhone, does that count?



It only needs to be an apparent copy for it to infringe certain copyright laws. That's the whole problem. Your point?


----------



## Irony (Oct 16, 2012)

MeanBruce said:


> That’s not showing off. This is showing off:
> 
> Maximus V Extreme 3770K 4.8Ghz Dominator GT 2133Mhz, extended heat sink fins[/QOUTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 16, 2012)

*A Soap box and some  rainbow glasses*

Will buy windows 8 for my new build and most likely a touch screen monitor.....why?  BECAUSE I LOVE NEW STUFF!!!!!  GROW EVOLVE & DIE HAPPY ....Or hate, miss out  and be forgotten.......  whatever makes u happy or not...... do it.  If microsoft & intel dont take chances and try / produce new things ...in comes stagnation, irrelevance, job loss and so on.  We dictate the economy.  My few hundred dollars will help  keep somebody employed.  The  selling off my old parts will enable some one without as much resources to enjoy something they normally wouldn't get a chance to touch. Its all God people.... pass it on.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 16, 2012)

btarunr said:


> MS did something like this, and if it does it again (after Windows 8 launch, and after you've become an early adopter like Mr. Rhino), you'll be stuck with that "push correct square for banana" chimpanzee training program Microsoft calls start screen.
> 
> http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti..._Windows_8_Start_button_boot_to_desktop_hacks



Wait, in Windows 8 you can't boot to desktop?  Why the fuck not?  If they were pushing faster boot times wouldn't they want you to be able to do this just to speed up the process?  Microsoft, why you no make sense???


----------



## Phusius (Oct 16, 2012)

TPU is becoming Gamefaqs already... and here I thought I had a new home.  Oh well.  Off to game, instead of bickering like old ladies.  ^^


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Windows 8, meh, should of been 7.5, should of had option to use Aero or Metro, depending on what your needs are, most pcs dont have touch screens/use mouse. Ideal for tablets/phones but clunky for regular users. Figured this would happen from Vendors, they dont like the UI anymore than most here or other tech websites.


----------



## sergionography (Oct 16, 2012)

too much complaining in this thread, i guess some people just cant handle change
win8 is better than windows 7 in every way, it looks much much better from a design perspective, it is much faster, and it is more efficient
i have windows 8 consumer preview on my laptop and i can tell the difference, computer goes in and out of sleep MUCH faster
and idle consumption is now much better, just the other day while i was working(i work from home) i had my laptop sitting there to use every now and then and by the time i was done 9 hours later the computer still had 23% battery, that was never possible with win7. not that win8 makes my cpu more efficient but because it goes into idle mode and sleep mode and what not much better
im using an asus k53ti(llanno) and it barely maxed out 6-7hrs before that in the same circumstances with win7
for me to use it all day i would have to turn it off or manualy put it to sleep


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2012)

I saw this coming from a mile away.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 16, 2012)

anubis44 said:


> It only needs to be an apparent copy for it to infringe certain copyright laws. That's the whole problem. Your point?



Copyright? Don't you mean patents? Anyway, ignoring that mistake, you're actually saying that it's *guilty until proven innocent*, i.e. it just has to be "apparent" and it's automatically "infringing", nothing has to be proven.

But this is OT now, so let's stop there.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> you don't think a faster OS is a reason to upgrade?



Not if that extra speed is wasted going through the extra steps needed to get to the things I want using a regular mouse and keyboard.



Easy Rhino said:


> fine, stick with your older and slower operating system. it took me 5 minutes to find a start menu, install it and have it working. tpuers should be ashamed of themselves for being so backwards.



I shouldn't have to add third party resources for such a basic function.



iLLz said:


> For everyone complaining about the lack of Start Menu, I just don't understand what you need it for.  Even Microsoft found that noone launched applications from their anymore with the exception of certain things like Control Panel, and Administrative Tasks.
> 
> Good new for those that don't know, there is a Right-Click Context Menu at the lower left hand of the screen where the Start Menu used to be.
> 
> ...


I use it all the time. I don't keep anything on my desktop, and only a couple in my task bar. And I wouldn't complain, but the delay on the pop-up is horrendous in Win 8.



Kantastic said:


> Because he's targeting a demographic that prides itself on tweaking things out of the box...? This is a PC enthusiast forum, from the moment our parts arrive, we start thinking about how to milk it for everything it's worth. We replace coolers, we replace thermal compound, we even replace fans on replacement coolers, and we overclock the shit out of everything, from processors to monitors. Yet, after spending hours upon hours doing all of that, *you're bashing Windows 8 because it requires 5 minutes to tweak to make faster than Windows 7?* Really?



I sure am. I am extremely picky about my desktop environment, Windows 8 does not provide what I require. I'm all about change, as long as it makes the way I do things easier. The upgrades to the start menu over the years were always a step in the right direction for me, so I adopted them as they came out. This is not. It just isn't compatible with the way I do things.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Someone couldn't find the Right-Click Context Menu.



Sure I did, I just grew old waiting for it to appear.

I'm not saying 8 is a bad OS. I'm saying it's bad for my working style on a desktop. It, however, is great on a touch screen. The minor improvements in performance are not worth it for me on my desktop at this point in time. Now, if they respond to feedback and return the standard desktop/start menu combo, or if somebody starts making capacitive multitouch add ons for existing monitors, I'll make the switch. Until then, I work better with 7.


----------



## Xyvik (Oct 16, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> I actually see touchscreen for desktop computers taking over traditional mouse and keyboard input methods, I don't think it will be restricted to phones and tablets any longer, even though touch screen monitors have been around for a number of years, no desktop OS has ever provided the UI to be able to utlise touchscreen before now. It is more intuitive than traditional mouse and keyboard inputs and to be honest I am surprised it's taken something like Windows 8 to make it mainstream for desktop computing.
> 
> I can tell you one thing, even for desktop computing, touchscreen will become the norm with mouse and keyboard still being used only for legacy applications, gaming etc.



You've obviously never typed for a living. There is no way on Earth that a touchscreen environment can come even halfway to the textile feedback of a keyboard, especially if you go hardcore typing and get a mechanical keyboard that has textile+auditory feedback.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not against touchscreens. I enjoy them on certain things. But I have a Droid phone for the keypad. And you know what? I can actually type on that thing, which is what I do for a living.

Until WPM is no longer even considered for any type of job, keyboards will be a viable and important part of the computer experience. (And 90% of the medical profession, one of the largest and fastest growing fields in existence, requires at least a minimum WPM)


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you guys remember the time when you could type hella fast and then watch the text catch up on the screen?

Yeah, we're not going back to that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Oh the Windows 8 hate.... so how many people have iphones?



Way to go off topic.........

I used to think Windows 8 wasn't bad, but it is pretty shitty on desktop. I won't leave Windows 7 unless im forced too.


----------



## semantics (Oct 16, 2012)

Back in my day we didn't have fancy UI's it was all text, very efficient all you had to do was type things out no need for a silly mouse, having to buy extra stuff just to work the os, so silly. And everything was clear as day you just needed to type the right things no guess work.


----------



## erixx (Oct 16, 2012)

yeah, printing a sheet with commands was so exciting before the WYSIWYG times. In fact my first job was for aligning books, searching for code errors in the formating, before wasting moneys printing it


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've already gone to Windows 8 just to keep up with new stuff.  I like tweaking and playing with technology.  An OS to me is simply a new toy.  I was excited for windows 8, the changes are a bit drastic, but then again the OS has had that start menu forever, and plenty of people using other OS's like linux and Mac have had no problem ever having it.  One thing i think people miss is that M$ wants to get people to use their OS, and making it uniform with the rest of their products although slow to adopt will most likely win people over.  I see the business sector skipping the OS entirely.  I've also had hands on experience with Server 2012 and i must say that i'm excited to be using that as well.  

I can use a change.  Start menu is cool, but all my used icons are on the desktop or in Rocketdock.. The metro interface although cumbersome out of the box, is actually kinda cool to use after some adjusting and what not.


----------



## Goodman (Oct 16, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Do you guys remember the time when you could type hella fast and then watch the text catch up on the screen?



I do remember 
although it was funny at first...


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 16, 2012)

I actually like server 2012.... been pretty good on a 2GB RAM vm so far. 

the metro stuff isn't all that bad.... the lack of start menu can be fixed with start 8 or classic shell start menu.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

semantics said:


> Back in my day we didn't have fancy UI's it was all text, very efficient all you had to do was type things out no need for a silly mouse, having to buy extra stuff just to work the os, so silly. And everything was clear as day you just needed to type the right things no guess work.



lol good ol Green Screen, I was of the Win 95+ Gen since about year 98


----------



## saknid (Oct 16, 2012)

As much I am seeing the Indian Market one of the biggest mobile market and also consumer of MS Products the basic reason of the negative response is the support with the different mobile comp and the app support... (SPECIALLY FOR THE MOBILE DEVICES NOT INCLUDING PC'S)


----------



## FYFI13 (Oct 16, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Thought this might be of interest to those that can read.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Microsoft/Windows_8_Graphics_Performance/23.html


^^THIS



rpsgc said:


> As opposed to cheering for a tablet OS on the desktop? Yeah that's so hardcore. Look I can haz big colourful squares on my screen! Awesome. Why don't you just buy an iPad?
> 
> The only people who should be ashamed are those few who think too highly of themselves and have no respect for other people or their opinion and thus feel the need to belittle, mock and attack them.
> 
> ...



^^And THIS. Nothing else to add, i'm out of here.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 16, 2012)

I used it and pretty much hated it, i was getting programs crashing quite often and it was more difficult to use. For mouse+keyboard combo i think windows 7 works just fine. Win 8 just doesn't add enough new features to be worthwhile and actually removes one of the most frequently used (the start menu)


----------



## Melvis (Oct 16, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I saw this coming from a mile away.



Same, it was pretty obvious 

Why are consumers going to change so early to a new OS when 7 is working perfectly fine? I know most people that just spent a ton on Windows 7 isnt going to just jump to 8 just for the sake of it been "new" Windows 7 works, unlike Vista, so anyione that was on Vista or even XP have jumped to 7 purely because it works.

The only reason ill be building new computers with windows 8 is that if my supplier stops selling me 7 like they did XP and Vista, wont have a choice then...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 16, 2012)

btarunr said:


> MS did something like this, and if it does it again (after Windows 8 launch, and after you've become an early adopter like Mr. Rhino), you'll be stuck with that "push correct square for banana" chimpanzee training program Microsoft calls start screen.
> 
> http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti..._Windows_8_Start_button_boot_to_desktop_hacks



i have windows 8 RTM and i have a start menu. that guy is clearly a troll. anyway, i think microsoft knows they need to add classic start menu functionality into windows 8 and will do so at some point in time. the truth is, i don't care when they do it because i am loving windows 8 with a custom start menu.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 16, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> LOL... Yeah the 'performance' upgrades are astounding. I should rush out right now and buy it so I can.................wait what did you claim it does again?
> 
> 
> SHeeple, Sheeple... listen a minute... (I just had to use sheeple, sorry! hahah!)



I love the way people are saying "windows 8 is the future you will own it no matter what" as if they lack the ability to put themselves in other peoples shoes.
People are going on as if Windows is free. You know how many years I had to use a dodgy copy before I could actually finally afford genuine? No way am I going through that again. And I'm doubting these "performance increases" are dramatic enough to warrant the £xxx that they will want.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 16, 2012)

There is so much whining about Windows 8, so much that I'm actually starting to whine... ABOUT the whiners.

lol


----------



## sergionography (Oct 16, 2012)

Wile E said:


> Not if that extra speed is wasted going through the extra steps needed to get to the things I want using a regular mouse and keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




win8 did upgrade the start menu, all the functionalities you had in the start menu are now in the new metro style interphase. whenever you install software it shows up there just like the start menu, and if you right click you have the option to uninstall or go 2 file location and what not. and it sure looks much better than the start menu
once you get used to it you will love it. i had the same complains at first untill it started growing on me. and as a design student i sure appreciate good graphics/design


----------



## Frick (Oct 16, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Apparently you can't recognize sarcasm without a rolling eyes smilie.
> 
> And thought this was a smart forum.



Stupid post. Sarcasm when writing short messeges does not work.

Anyway, blahblahblah.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 17, 2012)

Frick said:


> Stupid post. Sarcasm when writing short messeges does not work.
> 
> Anyway, blahblahblah.



Intelligent people get it.  Stupid people don't.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I love the way people are saying "windows 8 is the future you will own it no matter what" as if they lack the ability to put themselves in other peoples shoes.
> People are going on as if Windows is free. You know how many years I had to use a dodgy copy before I could actually finally afford genuine? No way am I going through that again. And I'm doubting these "performance increases" are dramatic enough to warrant the £xxx that they will want.



and i thought beta/rc versions were for user input on everything about it. guess ms disregarded complaints on the GUI



johnnyfiive said:


> There is so much whining about Windows 8, so much that I'm actually starting to whine... ABOUT the whiners.
> 
> lol



so use linux then with WINE!


----------



## Irony (Oct 17, 2012)

Can I haz some Cheez with that whine?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 17, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i have windows 8 RTM and i have a start menu. that guy is clearly a troll. anyway, i think microsoft knows they need to add classic start menu functionality into windows 8 and will do so at some point in time. the truth is, i don't care when they do it because i am loving windows 8 with a custom start menu.



You have *A* Start Menu, not *THE* Start Menu. Did you read the entire article? He was referring to a specific hack no longer working because MS blocked it, but even went on to say that you can use Start8 instead. How is he a troll?



sergionography said:


> win8 did upgrade the start menu, all the functionalities you had in the start menu are now in the new metro style interphase. whenever you install software it shows up there just like the start menu, and if you right click you have the option to uninstall or go 2 file location and what not. and it sure looks much better than the start menu
> once you get used to it you will love it. i had the same complains at first untill it started growing on me. and as a design student i sure appreciate good graphics/design



I've had every version since the developer preview (except RTM, because, frankly, I'm not planning to buy it any time soon). 

First, I think it looks like shit in a desktop environment. I do not like it at all. But that's a minor point.

Second, it still hampers my work flow, even though I am already used to it. I'm primarily a point and click type of guy (which is why I also like OS X. Espose is a Godsend to guys like me.), and use the scroll wheel to navigate the start menu. The more space something takes, the longer it takes to point and click. 

However, add a touch screen to the mix, and the second point is moot. But I don't have a touch screen, and I'm not about to give up my 1920x1200 IPS panel just to have one that's likely going to end up being 1920x1080 Tn-Film but with touch capability. I have priorities, and superior image quality is much higher on the list than touch screen and the latest OS.

I'm not a design guy. Sure, I like things that look nice, but I'm waaaayyyyyy bigger on function than form.

Short version = new version is not an upgrade for me.

Key words here: *FOR ME*. Note that I didn't say that 8 is a terrible OS. Just that it is not right for me. And for very valid reasons.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2012)

Wile E said:


> You have *A* Start Menu, not *THE* Start Menu. Did you read the entire article? He was referring to a specific hack no longer working because MS blocked it, but even went on to say that you can use Start8 instead. How is he a troll?



windows 8 runs faster than windows 7 and you can install any third party start menu and disable metro to make it act just like windows 7. all of the people complaining are little children who need to go outside and play.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> windows 8 runs faster than windows 7 and you can install any third party start menu and disable metro to make it act just like windows 7. all of the people complaining are little children who need to go outside and play.



wow


----------



## silkstone (Oct 17, 2012)

Is Windows 8 also moving more to a closed environment, in that applications will need to be "approved" by microsoft before they can run on windows 8, or is that just to be listed on the app store?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> wow



ha! thanks for making my point. /thread


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 17, 2012)

I bet Windows 9 would be more successful, following the famous Windows' "good-bad-good..." people comment on

Anyway I like Windows 8. It's very far from Vista IMO.



silkstone said:


> Is Windows 8 also moving more to a closed environment, in that applications will need to be "approved" by microsoft before they can run on windows 8, or is that just to be listed on the app store?



Nope I can still run any "regular" programs not in the Windows Store. Or are you refering to Metro apps? In that case I don't know...

Maybe it will be similar to OSX or Android, there is a store but people can download & install any program from anywhere.


EDIT: I used a Chrome Canary build which, besides the regular one, there is a Metro Version, (like IE10), and was got from Google, so I think Metro Apps can be downloaded from anywhere too.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 17, 2012)

silkstone said:


> Is Windows 8 also moving more to a closed environment, in that applications will need to be "approved" by microsoft before they can run on windows 8, or is that just to be listed on the app store?



Apps listed in the Store need to be approved by MS, otherwise you can download/install apps the same as you did on Windows 7. All "Metro" apps though must be installed by using the Store, afaik anyways.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 17, 2012)

WinRT is closed windows 8 is still open


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Windows 8 “So Bad Microsoft Gave It 2 Moe Mascots”*

Microsoft’s efforts to hawk Windows to otaku using the power of moe look to have reached their zenith with Windows 7′s Madobe Nanami, and quite possibly their nadir with the pair of generic ‘blobs trotted out to support sales of Windows 8, apparently the most loathed Windows OS since Vista.

Windows 8 (or the 64 bit Pro “DSP” edition at any rate) is being graced by no less than two new mascots – Madobe Yuu and Madobe Ai (“yuuai” = “friendship”), who come with a special “Wedge” ita-mouse.

Perhaps in keeping with the other discrepancies between Windows 7 and 8, moe-OS fans cannot help but notice the seiyuu casting has gone from Nana Mizuki as Nanami to Asuka Nishi (whose roles include such memorable performances as Pupil D and Maid B) as Yuu and Nao Tamura (so obscure her Wikipedia page is empty and threatened with deletion) as Ai.

Art featuring the new characters, official or otherwise, is so far conspicuously absent.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 18, 2012)

I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 18, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> you don't think a faster OS is a reason to upgrade?



How much faster? 100$ faster , or less? Im warming to the idea, boils down to is it necessary atm.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 18, 2012)

I LOVE Windows 8! Want to know why? Because I'll make a TON of money upgrading peoples computers to Windows 7 just like I did when I had to upgrade them to XP from Vista.

If GM were Microsoft, your new car would have the gas pedal on the left, brake on the right, turn-signal lever moved into the glove box which is now located under the drivers seat, and the spare tire eliminated because 99.99% of drivers don't use it.




hellrazor said:


> I have no idea what you just said.



I think he's talking about this. http://kotaku.com/5951169/nothing-says-windows-8-quite-like-anime-schoolgirls


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> How much faster? 100$ faster , or less? Im warming to the idea, boils down to is it necessary atm.



i would say about 10% faster for most applications. games definitely run smoother as well. 

and just a side note, i find it interesting that the vast majority of people on tpu spend ridiculous amounts of cash on hardware every year but are so frivolous when it comes to spending $100 once every 3 or 4 years on an operating system. think about it people!


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 18, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i would say about 10% faster for most applications. games definitely run smoother as well.
> 
> and just a side note, i find it interesting that the vast majority of people on tpu spend ridiculous amounts of cash on hardware every year but are so frivolous when it comes to spending $100 once every 3 or 4 years on an operating system. think about it people!



You can fap to hardware but not to software. Just sayin 

Also, people don't like change, especially if there is pain involved, even if its for the better.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2012)

but without the software how can you get on youporn and fap


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Intelligent people get it.  Stupid people don't.



Ok.


----------



## Depth (Oct 18, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> and just a side note, i find it interesting that the vast majority of people on tpu spend ridiculous amounts of cash on hardware every year but are so frivolous when it comes to spending $100 once every 3 or 4 years on an operating system. think about it people!



An increase in hardware makes a few high numbers go even higher and a few low numbers go even lower. An OS is what you actually interact with from day to day.

Money isn't what the discussion is about, money is just a "side note" to exclaim that people save $100 by staying with an OS they prefer.


And because I'm making a bit too much sense at the moment here is a cat rolling a watermelon out of a lake.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 18, 2012)

Depth said:


> And because I'm making a bit too much sense at the moment here is a cat rolling a watermelon out of a lake.
> 
> http://wattsupwiththat.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/insufficient-force-cat.jpg



Yes, how dare you make too much sense! 

But the cat is priceless!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2012)

Depth said:


> Money isn't what the discussion is about, money is just a "side note" to exclaim that people save $100 by staying with an OS they prefer.



it all comes down to money. windows 8 is faster in every way over windows 7 and it takes 5 minutes to download and install a start menu that disables metro and makes windows 8 act JUST LIKE windows 7. 

there is no excuse not to spend the $100 to upgrade if you spend 10x that amount every year on hardware. people are just being silly.


----------



## Depth (Oct 18, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> it all comes down to money. windows 8 is faster in every way over windows 7 and it takes 5 minutes to download and install a start menu that disables metro and makes windows 8 act JUST LIKE windows 7.
> 
> there is no excuse to spend the $100 to upgrade if you spend 10x that amount every year on hardware. people are just being silly.



So I need 3rd party software to make the desktop OS actually fit a desktop machine? Should all the "overwhelmingly negative responses from vendors" be told to Google this alternate interface? 

There are people with $5000 hardware still running XP, do you think they are too just being silly, or could there be some link where users avoid products that strongly deviate from what they feel is successful?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

Depth said:


> So I need 3rd party software to make the desktop OS actually fit a desktop machine? Should all the "overwhelmingly negative responses from vendors" be told to Google this alternate interface?
> 
> There are people with $5000 hardware still running XP, do you think they are too just being silly, or could there be some link where users avoid products that strongly deviate from what they feel is successful?



People are scared of change. If they have "$5000 hardware still running XP" they are idiots.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2012)

Depth said:


> So I need 3rd party software to make the desktop OS actually fit a desktop machine? Should all the "overwhelmingly negative responses from vendors" be told to Google this alternate interface?



You mean you don't currently download software that improves your desktop experience? You mean you don't download 3rd party tools that help you improve your overclock? You see, downloading a bit of software to improve and tweak your UI is not uncommon by any stretch of the imagination. YOU ALREADY DO IT! 



> There are people with $5000 hardware still running XP, do you think they are too just being silly, or could there be some link where users avoid products that strongly deviate from what they feel is successful?



If you are running XP on a $5000 rig then you spent a whole lot of money on a rig that can't even do dx 11... Also, I would love to see some examples of those people you speak of...


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> People are scared of change. If they have "$5000 hardware still running XP" they are idiots.





Easy Rhino said:


> You mean you don't currently download software that improves your desktop experience? You mean you don't download 3rd party tools that help you improve your overclock? You see, downloading a bit of software to improve and tweak your UI is not uncommon by any stretch of the imagination. YOU ALREADY DO IT!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are running XP on a $5000 rig then you spent a whole lot of money on a rig that can't even do dx 11... Also, I would love to see some examples of those people you speak of...



I would just let it go guys, some people are never going to accept that Windows 8 is the future of Windows. Change is always hard for some people to accept. Just be happy that you're using Windows 8 and enjoy the experience.


----------



## Depth (Oct 18, 2012)

I fold, $5000 hardware for XP was pushing it  A lot of people migrated from XP to Windows 7 skipping Vista just like people are now skipping Windows 8.



Easy Rhino said:


> You mean you don't currently download software that improves your desktop experience?


No, I don't.



Easy Rhino said:


> You mean you don't download 3rd party tools that help you improve your overclock?


BIOS. I use 3rd party software to _test_ the stability of overclocks, not because the system requires a fundamental change.



Easy Rhino said:


> You see, downloading a bit of software to improve and tweak your UI is not uncommon by any stretch of the imagination. YOU ALREADY DO IT!


YOU already do it. And now you're enforcing it on me. If people like vanilla icecream then serving them chocolate and asking them to find some 3rd party vanilla to smear on it completely negates the point of getting out the chocolate in the first place.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 18, 2012)

You must like the ice cream he likes, or you're just not a good person.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

I wonder what all the cry babies are gonna do when windows 9 comes out and there is still no start button.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> People are scared of change. If they have "$5000 hardware still running XP" they are idiots.



London Tube (underground) ads on the elevators and escalators runs on XP, and those things certainly costs more than $5000. Are they idiots?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> London Tube (underground) ads on the elevators and escalators runs on XP, and those things certainly costs more than $5000. Are they idiots?



Yes.


----------



## Depth (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder what all the cry babies are gonna do when windows 9 comes out and there is still no start button.



If it has DX12 I'll give it a go. I just don't see ANY upside to spend aforementioned $100.

I have my OS on a Revodrive X2 so the it-is-faster argument doesn't apply and the only other argument so far is that "it's new!!"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

Depth said:


> If it has DX12 I'll give it a go. I just don't see ANY upside to spend aforementioned $100.
> 
> I have my OS on a Revodrive X2 so the it-is-faster argument doesn't apply and the only other argument so far is that "it's new!!"



More secure also.


----------



## Depth (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, I'll get it right now, then.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 19, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> windows 8 runs faster than windows 7 and you can install any third party start menu and disable metro to make it act just like windows 7. all of the people complaining are little children who need to go outside and play.



At the expense of another running process with potential bugs. I don't run any kind of shell, desktop or start menu replacements/tools. The only person being childish here is you at this point. You seem to be the only one resorting to name calling because people don't share your opinion. News flash skippy, people don't have to share your opinion.

You have made some valid points, but those points aren't strong enough to change my mind. I've used 8. I don't like it on my desktop. That's really all you need to know. It doesn't provide enough benefits for me to make the switch.



Easy Rhino said:


> You mean you don't currently download software that improves your desktop experience? You mean you don't download 3rd party tools that help you improve your overclock? You see, downloading a bit of software to improve and tweak your UI is not uncommon by any stretch of the imagination. YOU ALREADY DO IT!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are running XP on a $5000 rig then you spent a whole lot of money on a rig that can't even do dx 11... Also, I would love to see some examples of those people you speak of...



Actually, I don't use *ANY* third party software that alters my desktop *AT ALL*. Not even things like Rainmeter. 

And comparing third party OCing tools to tools that alter the desktop is ridiculous. They're not even remotely related in concept. 

Besides, the only thing I use in that respect are gpu OCing tools, and that's only because OCing GPUs via BIOS requires flashing. (Which I do after I find my optimal OC anyway.) All CPU and memory OCing is done via BIOS.



Dos101 said:


> I would just let it go guys, some people are never going to accept that Windows 8 is the future of Windows. Change is always hard for some people to accept. Just be happy that you're using Windows 8 and enjoy the experience.



I accept it's the future. Just not my future. At least until it either does what I need out of the box, or I can get the peripheral I need to use it to it's full potential. Otherwise, I just can't justify it. An SSD or better gfx card would serve me much better than upgrading to 8.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

It wont be used here till as said 7 is discontinued or they update the UI for non Touch Users (PUT AERO BACK IN!)


----------



## btarunr (Oct 19, 2012)

Most of my favourite games won't work [well] on Windows 8.

http://www.ocmodshop.com/will-pc-gamers-be-happy-with-windows-8/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 19, 2012)

i'm not trying to change anybody's mind to go buy it, i am trying to help people understand why some of us do indeed use and enjoy windows 8. 

windows 8 is faster and more secure than windows 7. there is no argument against that simple fact. is it $100 faster? well for me it is because buying an OS once every 3 or 4 years is chump change when I spend thousands in that time on hardware that BARELY gives me any improvement in today's games or desktop applications. 

and since i am willing to spend 5 minutes to go and download a free start menu that is actually MORE configurable than the standard windows start menu provided in windows 7 and xp then I can enjoy a great classic UI with no metro hassle and still get the benefits of a faster and more secure OS. if you still think i am "stupid" or that microsoft is "fail" for implementing the metro ui in windows 8 then you still belong in your mom's basement with your windows 7 machine.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 19, 2012)

if you are spending $100 for very little speed increase, you are doing something wrong. The last $100 i spent got me a SSD and it is worlds apart from the old HDD i had.

As for the other comments, i noticed windows 8 was slower especially when using the start menu and more prone to program crashes. I am not against upgrading to windows 8, but not until it gets the kinks worked out. I do dislike the "feel"or windows 8, but i said that about vista and windows 7, after getting used to them, i find both miles better than xp so i am sure i would get used to using windows 8.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Derek12 (Oct 19, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Most of my favourite games won't work [well] on Windows 8.
> 
> http://www.ocmodshop.com/will-pc-gamers-be-happy-with-windows-8/



That's true, I had issues with War Rock crashing and detecting phantom hacks. Hope MS or game developers improve this.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 19, 2012)

silkstone said:


> if you are spending $100 for very little speed increase, you are doing something wrong. The last $100 i spent got me a SSD and it is worlds apart from the old HDD i had.
> 
> As for the other comments, i noticed windows 8 was slower especially when using the start menu and more prone to program crashes. I am not against upgrading to windows 8, but not until it gets the kinks worked out. I do dislike the "feel"or windows 8, but i said that about vista and windows 7, after getting used to them, i find both miles better than xp so i am sure i would get used to using windows 8.



you bought an SSD for $100 ??? anyway, my point is that $100 once every 3 or 4 years is nothing when you spend thousands over that time period on hardware.

and have you tried a custom start menu that disables metro? it feels EXACTLY like windows 7 . it is literally the same thing...



eidairaman1 said:


>



please don't turn this into reddit...


----------



## Depth (Oct 19, 2012)

Got any info on how it's more secure? 

I would like a phone with Windows 8, for when my SGS3 gives out. I also believe that a sharply negative response and lack of sales will make Microsoft think twice about putting a touchscreen interface on a desktop operating system, like Windows 9.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 19, 2012)

Depth said:


> Got any info on how it's more secure?
> 
> I would like a phone with Windows 8, for when my SGS3 gives out. I also believe that a sharply negative response and lack of sales will make Microsoft think twice about putting a touchscreen interface on a desktop operating system, like Windows 9.



for security read this...

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Windows-8-ESET-Security-ELAM,18460.html

also, i would bet that at some point microsoft does implement a start menu for windows 8. if they don't then they are not listening to their customers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Depth said:


> Got any info on how it's more secure?
> 
> I would like a phone with Windows 8, for when my SGS3 gives out. I also believe that a sharply negative response and lack of sales will make Microsoft think twice about putting a touchscreen interface on a desktop operating system, like Windows 9.



considering most still dont have a touch screen monitor, and besides whos going to sit close to a big tv just to touch it?


----------



## Depth (Oct 20, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> for security read this...
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Windows-8-ESET-Security-ELAM,18460.html
> 
> also, i would bet that at some point microsoft does implement a start menu for windows 8. if they don't then they are not listening to their customers.



SP1, hopefully. The current fixes are done through a simple registry edit, unfortunately that same entry edited is also used in other system functions, leading to minor instability (read: 99.98%).

ELAM looks to fill the gap between the point of installation and the point of getting anti-malware software. If you're a sane, educated person you have a usb stick for drivers/software for offline installation after doing a fresh reinstall.



> In addition to ELAM, Windows 8 also contains UEFI (Unified Extensible Firmware Interface). The security component requires digitally signed firmware to be utilized during boot-up so it can prevent rootkits.



Sounds allright. I may be reading this wrong but does this prevent rootkits from loading registry edits and software additions during boot, or will it force a system unbootable as altered firmware is rejected rather than booting with the rootkit?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Depth said:


> SP1, hopefully. The current fixes are done through a simple registry edit, unfortunately that same entry edited is also used in other system functions, leading to minor instability (read: 99.98%).
> 
> ELAM looks to fill the gap between the point of installation and the point of getting anti-malware software. If you're a sane, educated person you have a usb stick for drivers/software for offline installation after doing a fresh reinstall.
> 
> ...



UEFI needs to have a capability as a Read Only Mode so windows cant make changes to it


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 20, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> for security read this...
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Windows-8-ESET-Security-ELAM,18460.html
> 
> also, i would bet that at some point microsoft does implement a start menu for windows 8. if they don't then they are not listening to their customers.



I sure hope so


----------



## Depth (Oct 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> considering most still dont have a touch screen monitor, and besides whos going to sit close to a big tv just to touch it?



But most people have a smartphone and/or tablet.

Microsoft went for the one size fits all concept. With the touchscreen interface being the centre marketing point, desktop users are neglected. 
Imagine Android 4.0 on a desktop. This is the fuel behind the Win8 hate wars.


----------



## anubis44 (Oct 20, 2012)

iLLz said:


> For everyone complaining about the lack of Start Menu, I just don't understand what you need it for.  Even Microsoft found that noone launched applications from their anymore with the exception of certain things like Control Panel, and Administrative Tasks.



That's funny, I still mainly launch applications from the start menu. I only have 4 or 5 shortcuts on my desktop, because I don't want it cluttered up. I guess most other people are just fucking slobs then?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey people, you'd better upgrade, and quickly, otherwise in a few days you will be LEGACY USERS!!!![ shock horror!!!!!} YOUR TARDY OLD WIN 7 IS USELESS, what? no touchscreen, how backwards of you.
 Cant have that lol.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> considering most still dont have a touch screen monitor, and besides whos going to sit close to a big tv just to touch it?



Exactly.
if you have win 7, it's a pointless waste of money at this point in time.
Why on earth would a digital photographer/gamer/video editor etc etc want smudge marks all over they're monitor?
Now if there was a way to implement a secondary small touchscreen tablet/monitor in addition to your regular monitor for tools, i might be interested, but at this stage, i dont want touch, dont want tiles, dont need to spend 100$ for a few minor improvements but less overall control, and im sceptical of why there is such a big push to get everyone onto touchscreens all of a sudden, think about it for a moment, what are you giving away when you "touch" a touchscreen monitor???? hmmmmm.banghead:


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't use the start menu that much.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 20, 2012)

I thought of another way I would use Windows 8 with the start screen. Allow me to get rid of the tiles, and use tiny icons and a list or details view like explorer, but with folder nesting like in the left hand pane of explorer.

Essentially, a full screen classic Start Menu. That sounds like a decent compromise.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 20, 2012)

I use start menu hundreds of times a day, even with my most common used ones pinned to taskbar (empty desktop). But I suppose to MS I'm nobody because I don't clag on to every new OS they bring out.


----------



## v12dock (Oct 20, 2012)

Windows 8 is great... With start8


----------



## Depth (Oct 21, 2012)

v12dock said:


> Windows 8 is great... With start8



I think you mean gr8.


----------



## Frick (Oct 21, 2012)

Wile E said:


> I thought of another way I would use Windows 8 with the start screen. Allow me to get rid of the tiles, and use tiny icons and a list or details view like explorer, but with folder nesting like in the left hand pane of explorer.
> 
> Essentially, a full screen classic Start Menu. That sounds like a decent compromise.



That was what I was hoping the start screen would be. Or be able to fully customize the tiles re size and placement. That would be pretty nice imo.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2012)

Silly question Windows 7 ultimate allows for dual CPU's I plan on going to dual CPU's in the next build is Windows 8 PRO going to allow this since it is replacing 7 ultimate or is Microsoft saying to hell with multi-CPU owners with standard desktops?


----------



## Am* (Oct 22, 2012)

While Windows 8's Metro UI is still a giant turd IMHO, I'm going to be buying Windows 8 for the unified printer drivers and the return of audio hardware acceleration, if nothing else.

Going to be a major pain in the ass to re-learn the ins and outs and having to disable all the bloatware crap that it will come with (which is what I did the first few weeks after I got Windows 7, Vista and XP)...and fixing the UI of course, without reverting to third party registry-probing malware.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 22, 2012)

Am* said:


> I'm going to be buying Windows 8 for the unified printer drivers and the return of audio hardware acceleration



Audio hardware acceleration


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lazzer408 said:


> Audio hardware acceleration
> 
> http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/johnny5-need-input.png



they probably put Direct Sound back in after being bitched at, less its EAX capabilities, a Simple patch for Windows 7 would make it just as easy to bring back.

If MS puts Aero back in for 8 Ill upgrade the machines here


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 22, 2012)

Windows 8 is Microsoft's 3rd attempt to reincarnate the Zune interface...

1st was Zune... Failed.
2nd was Windows Phone... Failed.
3rd is Windows 8... Expected to fail.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 22, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> If MS puts Aero back in for 8 Ill upgrade the machines here



Aero means that much to you? It tended to slow down systems at the expense of eye candy so that's why they removed it. Taskbar is still transparent though.



Ravenas said:


> Windows 8 is Microsoft's 3rd attempt to reincarnate the Zune interface...
> 
> 1st was Zune... Failed.
> 2nd was Windows Phone... Failed.
> 3rd is Windows 8... Expected to fail.



Man I loved my Zune, Microsoft's downfall was the lack of apps for the Zune HD. If it had that, I would have a Zune a opposed to an ipod right now. Zune software is also way better than iTunes.

Windows Phone is picking up steam now, people who are bored of IOS or sick of Android are looking at Windows Phone, so I see a bright future for it.

For every analyst/vendor/tech writer who says it will fail there is one that says it will do great, so you're basically just generalizing.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 22, 2012)

Am* said:


> ... I'm going to be buying Windows 8 for the unified printer drivers and the return of audio hardware acceleration, if nothing else.



Quick, post a link or two before I call you a BULLSHITTER!!! eek:


----------



## Am* (Oct 22, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> Quick, post a link or two before I call you a BULLSHITTER!!! eek:



Luckily for you, I bookmarked both articles. I'm not going to post links to every article I comment in, next time Google it yourself, yer' lazy bugger...

Here's the lengthy post from Microsoft about their printer drivers' overhaul.

And here's the one I read regarding audio improvements. Since almost nobody has givan a single shit about audio latency and hardware acceleration improvements (since the days of ye' good olde XP), don't expect Microsoft to brag about any of it in their blogs until the release of the final OS, where they will put those improvements in the bottom of some 100,000 page manual.


----------



## Frick (Oct 22, 2012)

Am* said:


> Luckily for you, I bookmarked both articles. I'm not going to post links to every article I comment in, next time Google it yourself, yer' lazy bugger...
> 
> Here's the lengthy post from Microsoft about their printer drivers' overhaul.
> 
> And here's the one I read regarding audio improvements. Since almost nobody has givan a single shit about audio latency and hardware acceleration improvements (since the days of ye' good olde XP), don't expect Microsoft to brag about any of it in their blogs until the release of the final OS, where they will put those improvements in the bottom of some 100,000 page manual.



It's your job to back up your statements.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 22, 2012)

Am* said:


> Luckily for you, I bookmarked both articles. I'm not going to post links to every article I comment in, next time Google it yourself, yer' lazy bugger...
> 
> Here's the lengthy post from Microsoft about their printer drivers' overhaul.
> 
> And here's the one I read regarding audio improvements. Since almost nobody has givan a single shit about audio latency and hardware acceleration improvements (since the days of ye' good olde XP), don't expect Microsoft to brag about any of it in their blogs until the release of the final OS, where they will put those improvements in the bottom of some 100,000 page manual.




I see some improvements on the audio part, but still no 3D Hardware sound support or 3D spatial sound reference...


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 22, 2012)

If it's ASIO I'm in.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 23, 2012)

ASIO driver are for Win 7 as well?


----------



## saknid (Oct 23, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> ASIO driver are for Win 7 as well?



@Prima.Vera

Do take a look on the following links and see the wiki's "operating system" u will get the ans...

http://download.esi-audio.com/?w=esi&p=40&g=2&l=en

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Stream_Input/Output


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 23, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Zune software is also way better than iTunes.



WOAH WOAH WOAH

No.. just no.. the zune software was one of the worst software experiences ive ever had to endure.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aero never slowed down even a maching using 2 GB of ram and a P4 or even the Athlon XP machine. (It might of during vista)



Dos101 said:


> Aero means that much to you? It tended to slow down systems at the expense of eye candy so that's why they removed it. Taskbar is still transparent though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Aero means that much to you? It tended to slow down systems at the expense of eye candy so that's why they removed it. Taskbar is still transparent though.



Aero is still on Windows 8 but without glass and transparency besides taskbar. You can't disable it IIRC.

Aero shouldn't slow anything, it even plays nice in my Netbook w/Atom n455 and GMA 3150 graphics without any noticeable performance drawbacks. The only issue there is the battery duration.



Dos101 said:


> Windows Phone is picking up steam now, people who are bored of IOS or sick of Android are looking at Windows Phone, so I see a bright future for it.


In my case I wouldn't consider a Windows Phone now as it still lacks a good app ecosystem, besides I used Windows Phone 7.5 on a Nokia Lumia 610 and it's too cumbersome for me. I would choose either iOS or Android (doubt I would be sick of both), being the latter my current one and won't plan to switch over.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 23, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> WOAH WOAH WOAH
> 
> No.. just no.. the zune software was one of the worst software experiences ive ever had to endure.



Haha sorry man, Zune software is actually great, try using it lately?



Derek12 said:


> Aero is still on Windows 8 but without glass and transparency besides taskbar. You can't disable it IIRC.
> 
> Aero shouldn't slow anything, it even plays nice in my Netbook w/Atom n455 and GMA 3150 graphics without any noticeable performance drawbacks. The only issue there is the battery duration.
> 
> ...



Ya battery drain is probably the biggest thing, though I do remember reading somewhere that performance was one of the reasons they removed transparency (hell if I can find the link though).

The app ecosystem is getting there, and to be honest it all depends on what you use. I've had iPhones and I've had Android phones, and the apps that I used that aren't on Windows Phone I don't miss all that much. Things should change though since Windows 8 and Windows Phone 8 share the same kernel, so we'll so lots of shared apps coming soon.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 23, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> WOAH WOAH WOAH
> 
> No.. just no.. the zune software was one of the worst software experiences ive ever had to endure.



Yeah...I'm no digital audio expert and know as well as anyone that iTunes kinda sucks (and furthermore never used Zune myself) but can still say Shib is definitely right. 

I will be getting Windows 8...mainly for testing in a VM, at least at first. Was gonna buy promo for $69 but think will just put that cash towards a year of TechNet which I could use now anyway.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Haha sorry man, Zune software is actually great, try using it lately?



I have extensively for my daughter's Zune. I agree with Shib. iTunes is crap, but Zune is an embarrassment.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 24, 2012)

Microsoft confident all future technology to involve waving your arms around like a fucking crazy person


----------



## xenocide (Oct 24, 2012)

Wile E said:


> I have extensively for my daughter's Zune. I agree with Shib. iTunes is crap, but Zune is an embarrassment.



I think it boils down to a matter of preference above all else.  In my experiences iTunes is just too bloated these days because it's an all-in-one style program now.  The only thing that annoys me about the Zune software is that it will not let you remove the delay from burnt CD's.  Every CD adds a 3 second pause between the end of one song and the beginning of the next--I listen to a lot of Progressive music so this is a huge headache.

As for the functionality of the program, I love the way the Zune software organizes (or allows you to organize) songs and albums.  It's no longer a library that looks like Microsoft Excel, but instead breaks it down nicely by artist>album by art>list of songs.  I'm sure iTunes allows you to mimic the setup, but in my experience iTunes just runs like crap on Windows and changing anything about it exacerbates that feeling.  

I will argue to the death that the Zune HD was an amazing MP3 player, as a handheld entertainment device it kind of failed with bad app support, but as an MP3 player it was hands down the best I've ever used.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 24, 2012)

I hated (hate) Zune and iPods. I like my good old drag-drop-play generic MP3 player. Samsung I think? I forget. I haven't used it in 5 years.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 24, 2012)

Might give it a go sometime in the future, i'm warming to the idea.


----------



## epicfail (Oct 24, 2012)

everything you need in 1 click away? oh thats bad design,
upgrades old drivers to windows 8 drivers? horrible
clean install vs clean install boots 2 times faster? windows 8 wins

i fail to see the issues with windows 8 other than people bitching cuz its the trend.

oh and this is posted from a asus laptop running windows 8, with keyboard and mouse. love it, everythings easy to access.


Im also selling it at my place of work and old people seem to love how we can make everything all in 1 screen and easy to access everything, big symbols are awesome for them too cuz they cant see well.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 24, 2012)

Lazzer408 said:


> I hated (hate) Zune and iPods. I like my good old drag-drop-play generic MP3 player. Samsung I think? I forget. I haven't used it in 5 years.



I've got a 1Gb version of these.


----------



## Pegas-x (Oct 26, 2012)

v12dock said:


> Windows 8 is great... With start8



I don't think so, Windows 7 best


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thought about it... If 8 fixing the following issues, I'll consider it.

1: Windows will not pop up and steal focus away from active windows causing your computer to reboot and loose all your work. Example when typing: "Hi Bob, I would have made it to the party but I was..."  POPUP - Would you like to reboot now? Reboot Cancel   "...really tired".  Windows responds to you pressing R and reboots.

2: Your icons should stay snapped to a grid. Changing resolution down and then back up will not scatter#uck your icons randomly.

3: Windows networking will maintain all network resources without having to refresh manually.

4: Microsoft starts listening to customers.

These are just a handfull of the issues I experience almost daily. I don't just use a computer. I use the shit out of it every day. Playing BF3 24/7 doesn't count.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Disable Automatic Updates!



Lazzer408 said:


> Thought about it... If 8 fixing the following issues, I'll consider it.
> 
> 1: Windows will not pop up and steal focus away from active windows causing your computer to reboot and loose all your work. Example when typing: "Hi Bob, I would have made it to the party but I was..."  POPUP - Would you like to reboot now? Reboot Cancel   "...really tired".  Windows responds to you pressing R and reboots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 29, 2012)

They are disabled.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 29, 2012)

I take back everything I commented about Windows 8 in this thread: 
Starts really fast
Solved my GTX 680 desktop micro-stuttering issue caused by heavy use of GPU-accelerated Photoshop
Battlefield 3 doesn't reboot the machine anymore
Applications load faster
For some reason, games seem more "fluid"
It's just a case of bad UI. Nothing a $5 Start8 license wouldn't fix. You could factor Microsoft's $25 introductory price with $5 Start8, and end up with a great OS for $30.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 29, 2012)

Or keep 7 and keep a great OS for $0   What's the memory footprint after loading?

OMG is start8 ugly! I could eat 20lbs of Skittles and shit a better looking GUI then that. :shadedshu


----------



## btarunr (Oct 29, 2012)

Lazzer408 said:


> Or keep 7 and keep a great OS for $0



Windows 7 doesn't solve my micro-stuttering, BF3 reboots issues, I tried everything under the sun, and it really is slower.



Lazzer408 said:


> What's the memory footprint after loading?



About 1.3 GB, I have big-sized drivers (GeForce driver, Creative Recon3D driver, Intel ProSet LAN driver), KAV 2013, and Trillian. I have 12 GB total memory.



Lazzer408 said:


> OMG is start8 ugly! I could eat 20lbs of Skittles and shit a better looking GUI then that. :shadedshu



Not where I'm standing from:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 29, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Windows 7 doesn't solve my micro-stuttering, BF3 reboots issues, I tried everything under the sun, and it really is slower.



how odd, wonder if BF3 needs a patch or you need a different set of drivers/ card replacement


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 29, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> how odd, wonder if BF3 needs a patch or you need a different set of drivers/ card replacement



He should compare a clean install of both OSes and provide benchmarks. It could be malware, tweaks, lack of tweaks, or many other things causing the issue.

I'll stand by 7 as long as I can. I hate every time a new version of Windows comes out I have to wait for drivers IF they decide not to force-outdate my hardware. By the time everything is updated and stable, another Windows version comes out. I hear the same thing every time... "Oh just give Vista a chance, it's faster"


----------



## v12dock (Oct 29, 2012)

I have so many .net issues on W8


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2012)

That reminds me, the other thing I'm waiting for before switching to 8, is official 8 drivers for my Forte, if Auzentech ever releases them.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 29, 2012)

This is great. Windows 8: It's Almost Not Terrible - YouTube


----------



## xenocide (Oct 29, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Windows 7 doesn't solve my micro-stuttering, BF3 reboots issues, I tried everything under the sun, and it really is slower.



Did you tried turning off Hyper Threading which almost always fixes the issue for people?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 29, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Did you tried turning off Hyper Threading which almost always fixes the issue for people?



That's one thing I didn't try. Thanks, but it's too late. With Windows 8, I can keep HTT and not have micro-stuttering.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 29, 2012)

Posting this here for you Mussels LOL

http://www.extremetech.com/computin...ous-result-of-microsofts-gutless-equivocation


----------



## Pegas-x (Oct 29, 2012)

v12dock said:


> I have so many .net issues on W8



Me too...


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 29, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Windows 7 doesn't solve my micro-stuttering, BF3 reboots issues, I tried everything under the sun, and it really is slower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I so agree with that. I hated the start menu for years since it was confined in a little space.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wile E said:


> That reminds me, the other thing I'm waiting for before switching to 8, is official 8 drivers for my Forte, if Auzentech ever releases them.




You might aswell run them from Creative Labs if CL gets off their ass


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 30, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> You might aswell run them from Creative Labs if CL gets off their ass



Which means that you might as well keep 7 and wait for Half-life 3.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Oct 31, 2012)

I just installed windows 8 last night.  I'm actually starting to like it but then again, I am not using Metro/Modern UI as I purchased Start 8.  I get faster boot times, and overall, the compositing effects and feel of the OS are just smoother. It has a ton of addons to Explorer and the Task Manager, so, once you get to the desktop, it really feels like a polished W7.  My only complaints are that the borders of windows are not transparent, and the stupid lock screen.  I really want to disable that.

Edit:: Oh yeah, and I hate the Metro UI start menu but I don't ever see that since, again, I have Start8.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 1, 2012)

And what are people saying?

How people react to Windows 8 - YouTube!


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 1, 2012)

Lazzer408 said:


> And what are people saying?
> 
> How people react to Windows 8 - YouTube!



I can make a similar video of people with the opposite reaction, so it's not really saying much. Context is everything. SALES will determine if people like Windows 8 or not.


----------



## BigMack70 (Nov 4, 2012)

IMO Windows 8 is crap for the desktop. I'll pass.


----------



## saknid (Nov 5, 2012)

For now Windows 8 is all good for mobile devices (Even with the low app support) but not for pc at all...and for development purpose win-7 is very fine no need to update


----------



## Irony (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm amazed this thread is still kicking. This post on page 1 summed it up quite nicely:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2747143&postcount=18


----------



## Nuttifeetfirst (Nov 14, 2012)

*Win 8  A Great Change*

This  is for all of those who rubbish Windows 8, and like a similar article personally I found it very easy to use. like all OS platforms when they first arrive they feel a little strange and take getting used too. Like most personally I used the preview version first to get used to the new set up, then on launch day I bought my upgrade downloaded and now it is in full swing and running well, although I do get loss of wallpaper at times for no reason. however putting this behind all other components work very well, are fast, and very responsive. admittedly I have a hybrid drive from Seagate installed which really speed things up, however before this I had the standard HDD and it too was very fast compared to Win 7. 
There are a few minor things to sort out in the new OS and Microsoft seems to be addressing these with updates as they did before with previous OSs. Then why all this negative rubbish when all of you should sit down and learn and all will be fine and generally you will be rewarded with a very pleasing experience.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nuttifeetfirst said:


> This  is for all of those who rubbish Windows 8, and like a similar article personally I found it very easy to use. like all OS platforms when they first arrive they feel a little strange and take getting used too. Like most personally I used the preview version first to get used to the new set up, then on launch day I bought my upgrade downloaded and now it is in full swing and running well, although I do get loss of wallpaper at times for no reason. however putting this behind all other components work very well, are fast, and very responsive. admittedly I have a hybrid drive from Seagate installed which really speed things up, however before this I had the standard HDD and it too was very fast compared to Win 7.
> There are a few minor things to sort out in the new OS and Microsoft seems to be addressing these with updates as they did before with previous OSs. Then why all this negative rubbish when all of you should sit down and learn and all will be fine and generally you will be rewarded with a very pleasing experience.



i took time to use it etc, the interface is whats getting in the way, rest of it is fine.


----------



## DaveK (Nov 14, 2012)

I tried the RC of it and set up the usual stuff to be able to use it properly but I just wasn't bothered learning how to use it over Windows 7 as I know it's aimed at touch screens. Windows 7 is great for me. I'm sure Windows 8 is great on touch screen devices but on a PC I just found it to be counter-intuitive.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2012)

DaveK said:


> I tried the RC of it and set up the usual stuff to be able to use it properly but I just wasn't bothered learning how to use it over Windows 7 as I know it's aimed at touch screens. Windows 7 is great for me. I'm sure Windows 8 is great on touch screen devices but on a PC I just found it to be counter-intuitive.



counter productive at that. The performance gains dont overshadow the inefficiency of the UI at all. there is nothing to gain in gaming either


----------

